# Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen



## sadako (14. April 2014)

Teil I
  Tja, zu diesem unerwarteten Trip an die Ostsee kamen wir mehr oder weniger wie die Jungfrau zum Kind: Mein Mann Chris musste letzten Dienstag beruflich spontan nach Husum und ich dachte mir nur: Ooooch, wie schaaade! Da muss ich Chris wohl oder übel begleiten und im Anschluss für ein paar Tage rüber an die Ostsee zum Dorsche Ärgern. Also kurzfristig eine Ferienwohnung gebucht und ab dafür.  Unmittelbar nach seinem Termin fuhr ich mit Chris rüber gen Heiligenhafen. Meine Güte, was schlägt mir jedes Mal das Herz bis zum Hals, wenn ich dieses Schild sehe!








Kurz eingecheckt, Gepäck in die Ferienwohnung geworfen und ab zum Wattis Kaufen. Haben uns dann dazu entschlossen, zum Lackschuhangeln auf die Seebrücke Großenbrode zu gehen und dort den Abend ausklingen zu lassen. Zum Glück war die Brücke ausnahmsweise mal nicht restlos überfüllt. Einige Miniatur-Dorsche, Aalmuttis und eine Platte haben sich zu einem kurzen Landgang überreden lassen.  







  Am Mittwoch hat es erstmal ordentlich gepustet und da Chris manchmal ein recht zwiespältiges Verhältnis zu seinem Magen hat, wenn es schaukelig wird, zogen wir es vor, an diesem Tag noch nicht auf einen Kutter zu gehen. 






  Es stellte sich an diesem Tag auch heraus, dass die Einigkeit, mit der wir sonst gerne unterwegs waren, bis zum Ende der Woche komplett ausgebucht war. Als ich das erfuhr, hätte ich mir zwischenzeitlich am liebsten ein Monogramm in den Hintern gebissen. Da sollte man laut Wetterprognose schon mal Glück haben mit dem Wind und dann das. 
Im Nachhinein erwies sich es aber als durchaus positiv, mal wieder etwas Neues auszuprobieren. Ein guter Bekannter aus Hamburg empfahl uns dann in einem Telefonat, doch mal die Karoline in Burgstaaken auszuprobieren. Also kurz dort angerufen und siehe da, es waren zumindest für den Donnerstag noch genügend Plätze frei. Da wir am Mittwoch ohnehin nichts Großartiges zu tun hatten, machten wir gleich noch einen Abstecher rüber nach Fehmarn.












  Hier verschafften wir uns einen Überblick bzgl. Parkmöglichkeiten und Liegeplatz der Karoline. Zwar 5€ Parkgebühren für den ganzen Tag, aber dafür gleich vor Ort. Damit konnten wir faulen Menschen natürlich leben. Furchtbar – mir reicht schon der bloße Anblick eines solchen Hafens und ich bekomm` gleich lange Zähne.






  Wir beschlossen früh ins Bett zu gehen, damit wir am nächsten Tag auch nicht über unsere Tränensäcke stolpern, wenn der Wecker morgens um 4 klingelt. Aber natürlich konnte Madame vor Aufregung die ganze Nacht nicht schlafen und hielt sich selbst schön mit Visionen über den großen Fang wach – damit sie um ca. 3 Uhr endlich einschlafen konnte. Nichts desto trotz sprang ich um vier dann wieder wie ein Sektkorken aus den Federn. Von Chris konnte man das allerdings weniger behaupten.
Um kurz vor 6 kamen wir in Burgstaaken an und waren die ersten an Bord. Das verblüffte mich zunächst etwas, denn gemäß meiner Erfahrungen aus Heiligenhafen waren dann meistens schon die besseren Plätze vergeben. Auch auf der Südwind stapelten sich schon die Mitfahrer. 
Naja, gut für uns – wir hatten freie Wahl und entschieden uns für ein nettes Plätzchen im Bug.   

  Kurze Zeit später kamen dann auch der Kapitän und sein Bootsmann. Beide empfanden wir von Anfang an als sehr sympathisch. Super, sowas bedeutet für mich schon immer die halbe Miete! Nichts geht mir in solchen Momenten mehr auf die Nerven als muffeliges Personal. 
Schon zu diesem Zeitpunkt hat mir die Karoline sehr gut gefallen: Ein sehr sauberes Schiff mit viel Platz und einem freundlichen, hellen Aufenthaltsraum. 
Nach und nach kamen noch ein paar andere Mitfahrer. Viele von ihnen entschieden sich für einen Platz im Heck. Lediglich ein Vater mit seinen drei Kindern und ein einzelner Angler platzierten sich vorne bei uns. Das bedeutete: Platz, Platz und nochmals Platz – optimal!
  Um 7 ging`s dann bei besten Windverhältnissen auf zum Staberhuk. Was habe ich einen solchen Ausblick vermisst. Mein Tag war quasi schon gerettet, bevor ich überhaupt meinen ersten Fisch zu sehen bekam! 






  Gerade hatte ich mich dazu entschlossen, noch ein kleines Nickerchen einzulegen, da ging`s schon los. Wir sind gerade mal eine knappe Stunde unterwegs gewesen.  Angehupt – Hau rin und hol rut! Zweiter Wurf, kaum Grundkontakt, schon kündigte sich der erste Dorsch an. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt ging es Stunden lang Schlag auf Schlag. Zwar waren es keine Monster, aber zum Teil schöne Küchendorsche.  In fast jeder Drift gelang es uns, mindestens einen, meistens aber gleich mehrere Dorsche ans Band zu bekommen. Zwar waren auch viele untermaßige Fische dabei,  aber dafür war von Langeweile weit und breit keine Spur. Chris, der noch vor der Fahrt tiefstapelnd konstatierte, ihm würde ja ein Dorsch genügen, kam – wie ich – voll auf seine Kosten. Unsere Kisten füllten sich….






   … und wurden noch voller als erwartet.







  Nach der letzten Drift hatte Chris insgesamt 15 Dorsche, die im Schnitt etwas größer waren als meine. Ich selbst konnte 18 Dorsche verhaften. Ca. 25 Untermaßige dürften wieder schwimmen.
Kurz vor Abpfiff hätte ich fast eine Dorsch-Platten-Kombo landen können. Leider hat sich die schöne Platte noch bevor ich sie samt Leidensgenossen aus dem Wasser heben konnte, wieder verabschiedet. Schade eigentlich, aber bei dem übrigen Fangergebnis wäre Frustheulerei  auch irgendwie unangebracht gewesen. 


  Uns beiden hat dieser Tag irre viel Spaß gebracht, es war einfach tolles Angeln in relativ geringer Tiefe mit lauter netten Leuten. Die meisten anderen Mitfahrer hatten zwar nicht ganz so viel Erfolg (ich denke, der Schnitt lag bei ca. 5 – 8 Fischen pro Kopf), aber es ist jeder auf seine Kosten gekommen. Einer der kleinen Jungs hatte die ganze Zeit nicht einen Dorsch, aber Hauptsache, er leiert mal eben in einer Drift zwei schicke Köhler aus dem Wasser. Ich kann manchmal ein Neidhammel vor dem Herrn sein, aber wenn man sieht, wie die Augen von dem Kleinen geleuchtet haben, kann man sich einfach nur mitfreuen!


[FONT=&quot]Um ca. 14 Uhr machte sich die Karoline wieder auf den Heimweg und wir waren gerade fertig mit dem Filetieren, da lief sie schon in den Hafen ein. Bombig! Die Tagesausbeute kann sich denke ich ganz gut sehen lassen.







[/FONT]


----------



## sadako (14. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Teil II

Leider war die Karoline, in die ich mich doch jetzt schon so verliebt hatte, am Freitag und Samstag schon ausgebucht. Das hieß also auch, dass wir uns wieder nach einem neuen Kutter umsehen mussten. Zur Debatte stand zwar auch, sich ein Kleinboot von Fehmarn oder Neustadt aus zu mieten, aber wir vermuteten, dass wir auch hier bei der Buchung geringe Chancen gehabt hätten – ich sag nur: Erstklassige Wettervorhersage und Ferienanfang. Denkbar miese Kombination für Kurzentschlossene. Wir klapperten eine Reihe von Kuttern ab, mit denen wir schon einmal gute Erfahrungen gemacht hatten, aber leider hieß es immer nur: Kein Platz mehr. Nach dem Motto „Versuch macht klug“ fragten wir bei der MS Tanja an und hatten Glück. 

Wir fielen wie die Mehlsäcke ins Bett und nach einer kurzen Nacht brüllte uns abermals um 4 Uhr morgens der Wecker ins Ohr. In weiser Voraussicht schafften wir es, diesmal bereits im halb 6 im Hafen zu sein. Gut, war auch nicht ganz so schwer – hatten nur 3 min. Fußweg.  Wie erwartet war die Tanja um diese Zeit schon ziemlich gut besucht. Bug und Heck waren besetzt, also befestigten wir unsere Ruten backbord in Richtung Heck. Irgendwie ist es mir ja eigentlich egal, wo ich auf einem Schiff stehe.  Sollen sie sich doch drum kloppen, wer vorn und wer hinten steht. Hauptsache, ich habe genug Platz und komm mir nicht vor wie die Ölsardine in der Dose. Das war dann letztendlich auch so. Nach rechts hatte ich (zunächst) noch schön Platz.
Auch hier war die Besatzung sehr nett – auch wenn ich meine gute Mühe hatte, den Bootsmann zu verstehen. Scheint ein nuschelnder Brummbär zu sein, aber irgendwie mochte ich ihn. Einzig die Aufenthaltsräume mochte ich nicht so gerne. Sie sind ja zweigeteilt: Ein Raum ist über Deck, einer ist über eine Treppe unter Deck zu erreichen. Leider waren in dem Raum oben fast alle Plätze mit irgendwelchem Tacklekram besetzt. Zwar probierten wir es auch, unter Deck zu sitzen, aber damit kommt Chris bzw. sein Magen nicht so gut klar. Die kuschelig warme Heizung dort unten war mir aber recht sympathisch! Insgesamt ist dort alles etwas dunkler und nicht ganz so freundlich. Aber gut, schließlich ist es ein Kutter und keine Luxusyacht. Als von Natur aus bequemer Fauli fand ich die zahlreichen Sitzgelegenheiten auf der Tanja im Übrigen aber sehr einladend!
Die anderen mitfahrenden Angler empfand ich im Schnitt als etwas nervig. Nen büschn Klönschnack ist ja in Ordnung, aber bei notorischer Klug*******rei und Selbstbeweihräucherung knallt`s mir irgendwann die Magneten aus der Box – und das auch noch von einer weiblichen Mitanglerin! Jaja, was doch der liebe Erfolgsdruck aus dem schwachen Geschlecht so alles machen kann…

Wie auch immer: Um 7.30 Uhr ging es dann los Richtung Tonne 5 – begleitet von unaufhörlichem „Damals-in-Vietnam“-Gefasel. Irgendwann konnten wir zum Glück flüchten und zogen es vor, uns eine andere Bank zu suchen und unsere Nasen einfach nur in den Wind zu halten. 






Dann lernte ich meinen rechtsseitigen Angelnachbarn kennen. Dieser hatte seine Rute zwar nicht unmittelbar neben mir platziert, sondern ca. 3-4m entfernt, aber ich (sowie die gesamte Backbordseite) sollte später noch genügend Zeit damit verbringen, ihn in unmittelbarer Nähe zu haben (vorrangig, um gemeinsam an diversen Schnurverwicklungen herum zu häkeln). Nichts desto trotz war er ein lieber Kerl, der uns später sogar noch auf ein Bierchen einlud. Da bin ich natürlich gern dabei!

Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit erreichten wir endlich die Fanggründe bei Tonne 5. Es war recht schwieriges Angeln in geschätzten 20 – 25m Tiefe mit ziemlich starker Unterströmung. Verhedderungen waren sozusagen vorprogrammiert. Wobei ich mit niemand anderem zusammen hing, als mit meinem rechten Nachbarn, der sich aber stets ganz beschämt entschuldigte. Ich weiß nicht, mit wie vielen Mitanglern er sich verwickelte, aber es waren einige. Irgendwie konnte man ihm aber nicht böse sein.
   Auch an diesem Tag fingen wir beide sehr viele Dorsche aus der Kinderstube – zusammen geschätzte 20. Im Schnitt waren die Dorsche aber etwas größer als am Vortag. 







  [FONT=&quot]Die Größten fing oben erwähnte Anglerin und ihr Mann mit 3,3kg und 3,6kg. Insgesamt hatten die beiden aber auch nur vier Dorsche zusammen. Naja, wenigstens hatte die gute Frau jetzt wieder Gesprächsstoff , um sich selbst ausgiebig auf die Schulter zu klopfen. Chris fing sechs maßige Dorsche, ich sieben. Zwei vermeintlich bessere gingen uns im Drill verloren. 
Im Bug stand ein Mann, der mit Wattis angelte und sich wahrhaft mit Dorsch besackte – viele davon waren aber leider untermaßig, sofern ich das erkennen konnte. Im Schnitt wurden ca. 4-7 Dorsche pro Kopf gefangen. Es gab aber auch einige, die nur einen erbeuten konnten. 

Was mich auch noch gestört hat, war ein ganz gewiefter Kollege, der beschlossen hatte, nur in der Andrift zu angeln und deswegen ständig am Pendeln war. Er stellte sich dann stets zwischen mich und meinen Schnurverhedderungskünstler rechts von mir. Letzterer hat es trotz dieser „Barriere“ immer wieder geschafft, mich zu fangen. Öfter mal was Neues. Der Andrift-Springer hat mich fast mehr geärgert, weil er mir um ein Haar mit seiner Rutenspitze ein Auge ausgepiekt hätte und mich ansonsten auch einigermaßen oft blockiert hat. Da ich nicht die Unterhandwurf-Expertin schlechthin bin, hatte ich mit diesem Kollegen bei Überkopfwürfen so meine Problemchen. Aber auch ihm konnte ich irgendwie nicht wirklich böse sein. Als (zu) freundlicher Mensch antwortete ich natürlich auch noch auf die Frage, ob mich seine Pendelei stören würde, mit: „Ach Quark, gar kein Problem!“. Und das, obwohl ich ihn schon gerne ein bißchen gewürgt hätte.

Aber wollen wir uns mal nicht beschweren; auch dieser Tag war im Großen und Ganzen ganz okay und wir hatten unsere spaßigen und schönen Momente. Nach dem Filetieren hatten wir auf der Rückfahrt noch massig Zeit, genossen das schöne Panorama mit dem tollen Wetter und dem liebgewonnenen, immer keifenden „Meins-meins-meins-Geflügel“.





[/FONT]


----------



## sadako (14. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Teil III

Den Abend verbrachten wir mit hitzigen Diskussionen darüber, ob wir es wagen sollten, auch am Samstag noch einmal rauszufahren. Die tolle Wettervorhersage sprach im Prinzip dafür. Dagegen sprach, dass nun auch die Tanja ausgebucht war und uns keiner der verbleibenden Kutter wirklich ansprach. Hinzu kam der Ferienbeginn und die Befürchtung, dass man sich aufgrund dessen mit anderen stapeln müsste, egal auf welchen Kutter man geht. Also beschlossen wir, lieber morgens um 2 aufzustehen und nochmal die Seebrücke in Großenbrode heimzusuchen. 







  Abgesehen von ein paar verhaltenen Bissen und einem kleinen Butt, den ich beim Anheben über das Geländer verlor, war da aber leider nichts zu holen. Bis auf diesen genialen Sonnenaufgang:






Um ca. 8.00 Uhr beschlossen wir dann, erstmal wieder ein bißchen an der Matratze zu horchen und am Abend noch ein letztes Mal auf die Seebrücke zu gehen. 

Um ca. 18 Uhr waren wir dann wieder vor Ort und ich muss sagen: Das war echt Seebrücke zum Abgewöhnen. Touris, Touris und nochmals Touris. Dann haben sie auf dem Brückenkopf auch noch so ein blödes Bezahl-Fernrohr angebracht. Man glaubt gar nicht, wie viele Schwachmaten es gibt, die da einen Euro reinwerfen, um von der Brücke aus auf den Strand zu gucken, von dem sie gerade gekommen sind. Irre! Dummerweise waren wir auch in unmittelbarer Nähe von dem hässlichen Ding gestanden, weil die anderen Plätze weiter vorne und selbst die Mitte der Seebrücke schon von Anglern besetzt waren. Also latschte ein Kind nach dem anderen schön auf meine eine Rute, die hinter dem Fernrohr stand. Es galt also wieder: Augen zu und durch und bloß kein Loch in die Brücke beißen.


  Dann kam der Beste von allen. Irgendein Typ, der uns auch erzählte, wie toll und weise er doch sei und was er schon für monströse Fänge zu verzeichnen hätte. An sich nichts Schlimmes, meine Ohren waren das ja vom Vortag noch gewohnt. Er beehrte uns ca. eine halbe Stunde mit seiner wundervollen Anwesenheit, um uns dann anzudrohen, er würde später vielleicht nochmal vorbei sehen. 



Eineinhalb bisslose Stunden und zahlreiche Touri-Schwärme später machte er seine Drohung wahr und belagerte uns erneut. Blablabla und Bla. Dann kam das Ereignis des Tages: Endlich züppelte es an einer meiner Ruten. Ich stand auf und ging hin. Ich bin nicht eine derjenigen, die sofort hinrennt und ankloppt wie eine Geisteskranke. Zumal ich wusste, wie zaghaft sie momentan beißen. Wollte einfach nochmal warten und dann auf Tuchfühlung gehen. Aber nö, so weit kam ich ja gar nicht. Nimmt dieser Typ nicht einfach meine Rute in die Hand und schlägt an, um mir dann zu verkünden, dass nichts dran ist??? Wie in solchen Momenten so häufig, war ich ungläubig daneben gestanden und hab dumm geglotzt wie sechs Meter Feldweg. Hat dieser Affe das gerade wirklich gemacht? Klar, ich geh auch immer irgendwo in die Kneipe und nehme mir irgendein Glas von irgendeinem Gast und trinke einfach mal davon – WER macht das denn eigentlich nicht? Ist ja nichts weiter dabei. 



Ich male mir bis jetzt aus, wie schön ich diesen Heini in hohem Bogen hätte ins Wasser schmeißen oder ihn am Fahnenmast hochziehen können. Oder ihn einfach nur hysterisch anschreie und schüttle. Aber nein, was macht Madame: Sich in unfassbarer Contenance üben und einfach nichts sagen. Ich wollte in dem Moment einfach nur, dass der Knackfuß geht oder verdampft oder sonst irgendwas. Hauptsache weg. Also gekonnt ignorieren und bloß nicht mehr mit dem reden. Hat auch geklappt. Nach 10 Minuten doof Maulaffen feilhalten ging er tatsächlich und behelligte ein paar andere arme Angler. 
  Der letzte Tag war also irgendwie für die Tonne. Zu allem Überfluss fing es um 21 Uhr an zu regnen und zu winden. Passte ja irgendwie. Nach zwei winzigen Aalmütterchen und einem Baby-Dorsch packten wir gegen 23 Uhr ziemlich durchnässt und angepinkelt endgültig unsere Sachen und fuhren zurück zur Ferienwohnung. 


Ja, war zwar irgendwie kein schöner Abschluss für den kleinen Ostsee-Aufenthalt, aber immerhin kann man ja aus jedem Erlebnis sein Fazit ziehen: Seebrücke? Ne danke, bin erstmal sowas von geheilt. Dann lieber doch das ganze Brandungsangelgerödel mitschleppen und eben nicht Lackschuhangeln. Heiligenhafen? Jein, sind immer gerne dort gewesen, aber irgendwie reizt es mich immer mehr, mich intensiver mit Fehmarn zu beschäftigen. Ich weiß nicht, ob es täuscht, aber es ist Touri- und Proll-mäßig über die letzten Jahre irgendwie immer schlimmer geworden. Ist mein Eindruck; keine Ahnung, ob da was dran ist. Karoline? Jopp, die sieht uns definitiv wieder! Alleine nur dieser eine Tag war es wert!


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Ja was ein Zufall, Donnerstag stand ich mit Familie am Steg als die Karoline anlegte. Ich sagte noch zu meiner Frau das ich es klasse finde wenn auf dem Schiff auch Frauen mit fahren. Das es ein Boardie war......konnte ich nicht ahnen.

Super Berichte von einem klasse Wochenende. Wir waren bei unserem Wohnwagen auf Fehmarn und konnten mit meinem kleinen Dampfer auch nur Freitag und Samstag raus. Hat aber trotzdem irre Spass gemacht.

Samstag hätte ich auch noch platz für Zwei gehabt. Wenn man das immer wüsste................

Trotzdem danke für deine klasse Berichte und das ein Crew-Mitglied auf der Karoline hilfsbereit war habe ich gesehen als die an der Bordwand angelehnten Ruten umzufallen drohten..... Schnell wurde von dem Mitglied helfender Weise mit dem Worten Oh Oh Oh zugegriffen.


----------



## sadako (14. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Ist ja witzig - ich kann mich auch noch dunkel daran erinnern, dass da eine Familie am Steg stand. Die Welt ist wirklich klein 

Ja schade, hätten das Angebot bestimmt gerne in Anspruch genommen am Samstag! Aber Du hast recht, wenn man`s eben immer wüsste...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Sodele, hab mein Posting zwischen Deinen rausgelöscht, damits ein "Bild gibt"..


Und nochmal hiermit hier:
Erstklassiger Bericht!!

Super und Danke dafür!!!!!!!!


----------



## ragbar (14. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Danke für den tollen,ausführlichen Bericht und die Fotos!!!!!

Bei der Nummer mit dem Anschlag auf der Brücke wäre ich aber wohl nah an die Straffälligkeit gekommen.


----------



## VolkerH (14. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Danke, ist ja ein toller Bericht! 
Ich bin auch ein Freund von kurzen Angeltouren. Waren vor 2 Wochen in Rostock und hatten ähnlich gute Erfolge. 
Was gibt es schöneres als Seeluft, ein bischen Fisch und ein gutes Gespräch mit den Mitfahrern. Und wenn man noch so kurzweilig berichten kann ....Super! Die Karoline ist auch ein Lieblingskutter von mir, habe dort schon so manchen Dorsch gezogen.

#hVolker


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Danke für den klasse Bericht! hat viel Spaß gemacht an Eurem Wochenende teil zu haben


----------



## Ossipeter (14. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Lang ist es her, dass ich in Holytown oder Fehmarn war. Aber dein Superbericht macht echt Laune darauf#6:vik:


----------



## freibadwirt (14. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Super Bericht Sadako
ab und zu ne Kuttertour ist doch klasse. Und es ist schon spassig welche Leut man dort kennen lernt.:vik:





Ossipeter schrieb:


> Lang ist es her, dass ich in Holytown oder Fehmarn war. Aber dein Superbericht macht echt Laune darauf#6:vik:



Na dann auf bin dabei. Und mein Boot müssen wir auch noch testen ab 1 Mai  am GBS ? Müssen da mal quatschen.
Andreas


----------



## bacalo (14. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Klasse und toll dieser Bericht von meinem "Lieblingskutter".

Hat Spaß gemacht "teilhaben" zu dürfen#6.


----------



## Meefo 46 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Moin Sadako

Danke, klasse Bericht top Pic.:vik:

Freue mich schon wie Bolle auf ende des Monats und dann 

Fehmarn angeln.#:

Da kam der beitrag gerade recht um die vorfreude zu 

schüren.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## offense80 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Bei deinem Bericht hatte man das Gefühl, live dabei zu sein, absolut klasse und lustig geschrieben. War eben in der Küche und hab nach den Filets gesehen....schade, so live war es dann doch nicht :q
Aber auch super Fotos die ihr da gemacht habt, sehr klasse. Und auch Respekt vor deiner Ruhe mit dem Typen, der einfach deine Angel :r:r:r:r..... ich glaube, bei mir hätte es "Hells Bells" geklingelt, und ich hätte diesen Vollpfosten zu Rubby Dubby verarbeitet :q

Ich hoffe ihr macht bald wieder so eine Tour, und du schreibst wieder so einen coolen Bericht. Da spare ich ne Menge Kohle, denn dann brauch ich nicht mehr mit dem Kutter los #6


----------



## catchandfun (14. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Super Bericht. #6


----------



## Vanner (14. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Super geschrieben der Bericht, absolut kurzweilig beim Lesen, echt Klasse. Danke dafür, das macht doch Lust endlich wieder mal dort hoch zu fahren.:m


----------



## orgel (14. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Bei manchen Fotos werde ich auch ein wenig wehmütig, aller erst Klasse! Und Deine Art zu schreiben, vor allem Deine Gedanken, die Dir das ein oder andere Mal durch den Kopf gegangen sind, kann ich mehr als nachvollziehen und musste doch mehrfach grinsen beim Lesen. Gerne mehr davon, toll geschrieben und bebildert.


----------



## Balticcruiser (14. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Hallo, "olle Zibbe" #h.

*Großes Lob.* Schöne Fotos, lustiger lockerer + kurzweiliger Bericht. Bekomme gerade mächtig Fernweh zu meinem Lieblingskutter (Karoline mit Bernd u. Olli) :c. 

Könnte mir gut 'nen TV-Film mit Dir (Euch) beim Kutterangeln (+ Brandung) vorstellen......, würde Babs + Auwa auf DMAX um Längen schlagen .

Weiterhin Petri heil...., Gruß BC ..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*



Balticcruiser schrieb:


> Könnte mir gut 'nen TV-Film mit Dir (Euch) beim Kutterangeln (+ Brandung) vorstellen......, würde Babs + Auwa auf DMAX um Längen schlagen .
> 
> ..



Hab auch schon dran gedacht, mal für AnglerboardTV bei ihr anzufragen..
|supergri


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (14. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Super Bericht!!! Macht Bock auf nächste Woche (bin dann knapp 2 Wochen oben )

Gruß


----------



## Balticcruiser (14. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab auch schon dran gedacht, mal für AnglerboardTV bei ihr anzufragen..
> |supergri



Hallo Thomas,

jede Erfolgsstory entsteht aus einer fixen Idee. Denk' drüber nach, mach' 'nen Plan und quatsch uns an! *ICH BIN DABEI!
*
Gruß..._*BC*_

PS: Du rauchst nicht mehr, aber "dampfst" Du noch ?


----------



## kati48268 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Zum Schreiben hat die olle Zibbe durchaus Talent. #6

Warum sie aber die Haarfarbe gewechselt hat...  
Männer hassen Veränderungen! |uhoh:


----------



## Chiforce (14. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Sehr schöner Bericht 
Grüße aus Heiligenhafen ;-)


----------



## wojti (14. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Ich war auch am Donnerstag mit meinem Sohn von Heiligen Hafen
aus unterwegs mit der Klaus Peter einfach ein Bilderbuch Tag auch ich kann nur positives über das Team der Klaus Peter berichten


----------



## sadako (15. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab auch schon dran gedacht, mal für AnglerboardTV bei ihr anzufragen..
> |supergri



Weiß ja nicht, was da bei meinem zeitweiligen Gezeter und Geheule Sinnvolles bei raus kommen soll |supergri|supergri


@kati: So ein Farbwechsel kann beim Angeln manchmal Wunder wirken, weißt Du doch


----------



## Fischfrea (16. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

*Auch ich finde das es meine Super berichterstattung ist sage mal Danke dafür. Persönlich bin ich ab dem 10.Mai auf Fehmarn aber mit dem Unterschied das ich auf keinen Kutter angewiesen bin. Habe ein eigenes Boot und kann somit unabhängig zum Fischen fahren wann und wie ich will. Habe mir vor Jahren das Kutter fahren abgewöhnt bedingt durch Volltrunkene Mitangler und ähnlichem. Auch kann ich mit Echolot/Fischfinder entsprechend die Fanggründe erkunden und abangeln. Mir liegt eher die Ruhe beim angeln als einen Knopf an die Backe gelabert zu bekommen* *auch hänge ich an meinem Augenlicht. Aber ich finde solche Erfahrungsberichte wie oben immer wieder sehr interessant und sehe meine Entscheidung mit eigenem Boot somit immer wieder bestättigt.
Petri Fred
*


----------



## sieveeik (16. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*



Fischfrea schrieb:


> * ... Habe ein eigenes Boot und kann somit unabhängig zum Fischen fahren wann und wie ich will. Habe mir vor Jahren das Kutter fahren abgewöhnt bedingt durch Volltrunkene Mitangler und ähnlichem. Auch kann ich mit Echolot/Fischfinder entsprechend die Fanggründe erkunden und abangeln. Mir liegt eher die Ruhe beim angeln als einen Knopf an die Backe gelabert zu bekommen* *auch hänge ich an meinem Augenlicht. Aber ich finde solche Erfahrungsberichte wie oben immer wieder sehr interessant und sehe meine Entscheidung mit eigenem Boot somit immer wieder bestätigt.
> *


Fischfrea, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich habe es genauso gemacht, wie Du. Allerdings lebe ich im schönen S-H und habe es mit meinem eigenen Boot nicht ganz so weit nach Fehmarn, wie z.B. "olle Zibbe".

Ach ja, @ "olle Zibbe": vielen Dank auch von mir für den schönen Bericht. Eure Dorschausbeute kann sich ja auch gut sehen lassen. #6

Ich werde mich dann ab Mai wieder auf Fehmarn sehen lassen und ein paar Dorsche, Platte und Hornies auf die "eigenen" Planken legen. Bislang war in diesem Jahr Kiel noch mein Revier, um vor Allem den Heringsvorrat zu erneuern, was auch gelungen ist. :vik:


----------



## Fischfrea (16. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*



sieveeik schrieb:


> Ich werde mich dann ab Mai wieder auf Fehmarn sehen lassen und ein paar Dorsche, Platte und Hornies auf die "eigenen" Planken legen. Bislang war in diesem Jahr Kiel noch mein Revier, um vor Allem den Heringsvorrat zu erneuern, was auch gelungen ist. :vik:


*Wie schon erwähnt ich bin vom 10.05. bis 20.05. in Bojendorf auf dem Campingplatz Wallnau, und auch habe ich etwas weiter wie Du komme aus Dortmund bin aber ebgeisterter Hochseeangler. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf Fehmarn.
Petri Fred|wavey:
*


----------



## JapanRot (16. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Schöner Bericht. Ich musste ein bisschen schmunzeln, als mir unsere gemeinsame Tour auf der Monika wieder in den Sinn kam...war doch recht lustig "damals" 

Viele Grüße an deine bessere Hälfte 

Maik


----------



## sadako (16. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Naja, ich sag mal so: Wenn man sich das ganze Drumherum auf einem herkömmlichen Angelkutter nicht antun möchte und kein eigenes Boot besitzt, ist man ja trotzdem nicht vollends verloren. Gibt ja nun auch genügend andere Möglichkeiten, z.B. sich ein Kleinboot zu mieten, Wat- oder Brandungsangeln zu gehen o.ä.

Ich mag das Flair vom Kutter eigentlich schon ganz gern und in der Regel fährt man ja nun auch mit einem Schiff, mit dem man bereits gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Nichts desto trotz kann man ja auch öfter mal was Neues ausprobieren. Das beinhaltet aber eben wiederum auch, dass man eben auch mal ins Klo greifen kann. 

Das Angeln vom Kleinboot hat selbstverständlich auch seinen ganz eigenen Reiz. Wirklich vergleichen kann man das aber meiner Meinung nach nicht mit der Angelei vom Kutter aus.
Und ein eigenes Boot kommt für mich an meinem momentanen Wohnort auch nicht in Frage. Aber selbst wenn ich (hoffentlich irgendwann mal) weiter nördlich wohnen sollte, würde ich mir das mit dem eigenen Boot gut überlegen. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das durchaus auch mit einigem Aufwand verbunden sein kann.


----------



## sadako (16. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*



JapanRot schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht. Ich musste ein bisschen schmunzeln, als mir unsere gemeinsame Tour auf der Monika wieder in den Sinn kam...war doch recht lustig "damals"
> 
> Viele Grüße an deine bessere Hälfte
> 
> Maik



Hääh, das war doch auf der Forelle? Ich war bisher nur einmal auf der Monika und da hatte ich kaum Zeit zum Angeln, weil der Vodka vom Vorabend (bei absolutem Ententeich) wieder raus wollte |rolleyes

Edit:
Hab gerade eben nochmal nachgesehen, weil ich doch damals auch dazu einen Bericht hier geschrieben hatte. Das war 2007 also tatsächlich auf der Forelle:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=106983&highlight=bericht+forelle
Stimmt, die Tour war auch echt affenstark 
Achja und ich soll Dich natürlich auch schön von Chris grüßen!


----------



## Franky (17. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Sehr schöner Bericht! Vielen Dank 

Wenn ich "witzig" hätte sein wollen, wäre mein erster Satz hier gewesen: Ich war letztens auf der Großenbroder Seebrücke, hab 'nem Mädel erklärt wie man angelt - und was macht die? Verpennt 'n Biss... 
:q:q:q
Mal ohne Scherz - Hut ab vor Deiner Contenance!!!! Mir wäre da sicher mehr als nur ein "nicht witziger" Spruch rausgerutscht!!!!


----------



## Günni2004 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Kleiner Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

toller bericht. klasse schreibe, super fotos. da möchte man doch gleich hin und selber angeln....


----------

